# Uno Cabled headband



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I've had quite a few requests for this pattern, so here it is. Very easy to knit up.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much! I can go crazy with colours now!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much. Can't wait to make some of these.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you! Perfect pattern to try cabling for the first time!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

I like it. I will try it and make a couple for my nieces.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

How strange, I've just saved Paxtons Jacket!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

This link was Uno!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I think both my daughters would enjoy this!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, I can see a new obsession coming on!


----------



## disneynana2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

thank you so much for this it will make a nice Christmas gift for GD or 3


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

THANK YOU so very much for the download :| It is exactly the pattern I need for a daughter for Christmas.
Appreciate it.
Happy Knitting to you.

Red Robin


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. Perfect fo a few more gifts.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you. Wonderful pattern.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well you have made a lot of people happy today - sending this pattern - not only for the makers but the receivers of the handiwork. We all thank you.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you. I am always looking for easy patterns. I can knit socks, but life is so busy with kids that I cannot pay attention to anything too complicated. Thanks again


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern! It's really a nice pattern to make for Christmas gifts.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the download my daughter and GD's will love this pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so very much for sharing your pattern! Great quick gift!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Searly for the pattern. I made one last night. Very easy and pretty


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

How nice, thank you very much !


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Searley said:


> I've had quite a few requests for this pattern, so here it is. Very easy to knit up.


Thank you very much! Now I know what I'll do with lots of "bits" of left-over yarn that I can't quite bear to throw away.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I did this last night is not put together yet :thumbup: love the pattern thank you


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Searley said:


> I've had quite a few requests for this pattern, so here it is. Very easy to knit up.


Thank you for this pattern. This will make nice quick gifts.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. Can't wait to try it


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> I did this last night is not put together yet :thumbup: love the pattern thank you


That looks so nice! How wide did yours turn out?

I'm thinking I might need to decrease the border stitches a little, maybe to 4, for my granddaughters, as it might be too wide for their heads with a cast on of 20.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

My was 4" wide.


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have been looking for a pattern like this for some time now. More Christmas gifts!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> My was 4" wide.


Thank you!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you. These will make great stocking stuffers!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Searly

This is just what I have been looking for. I do however have a really dumb question.. Do you just fasten the ends together or put elastic or what. Thanks for giving us the pattern. I haven't done cable yet but this looks just what I want to learn on.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I usually make a crochet loop from the cast off tail and add a button to the other end. If you add a second button it will make the headband adjustable. You could also make a buttonhole at one end (look up 'how to make a knitted buttonhole' if you're not sure of this.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Searly Thanks so much. I very much like the idea for the button closing. Makes a lot of sense. Thanks again


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Bless your heart, thank you so much for this pattern.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! My granddaughter is asking for headbands (4 or 5!) for Christmas. Good timing.

Donna K


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you my girls love headbands


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for this great pattern.


----------



## murphzmom (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for this great pattern. I printed a copy for my co-worker as well. Here is a question that we both thought would be neat but I am not sure how to go about doing so. Is there a way that you could make this so that just the cable portion was in a contrast color from the main yarn that I would use? I was thinking of using a varigated for the main yarn and then a solid for the cable portion. Is this possible and how would I go about it.

Thanks so much!!

Mindy


----------

